# Bald spots on Elbow (NOT Hot Spots)...Advice?



## baileyk9 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hello...
Curious about this b/c I've seen this in other similar-looking Goldens (blonde variety)...
My 11 month Golden girl started developing bald spots on both elbows. They're not raw, although one side looks like it’s starting to scab or callous a bit. These are definitely NOT hot spots. Don't seem to be painful, and I never seeing her trying to bite or scratch them, although is that even possible ;-) 
My friend has a very similar looking 5-yr old female, and her elbows are both really calloused over (black & leathery in appearance) in the same area (outside of both elbows). She thinks it has something to do with the way she "flops" down on the floor or ground. (Not sure about that theory).

Has anyone seen this? Since I've seen this in three Goldens (all happen to be the light blonde type), assume others have. 

I'm looking for some advice, cause, prevention ideas. I'd like to avoid the outcome I see in my friend's older dog (not real attractive).

thanks much for any ideas!

<> BaileyK9


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Never seen except on dogs that lie on pavement a lot- does your dog like to lay down on a concrete or other hard surface? Some dogs choose it, because it's cooler, even if they have softer bedding available.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What kind of surface does she lay aroudnd on. Alot of dogs get this that lay on hardwood or tile floors, or concrete patios alot


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Oh yes and welcome to the forum!!!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> Oh yes and welcome to the forum!!!!!!


Ditto!!!! Tell us about your girl and show pics!


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

Preventative idea - lots of doggie beds all over the house and yard with toys and treats on them so she will use them instead of the floor or cement outside.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Some dogs get them......others don't seem to. I'm not sure if it's that they lie on hard surfaces, or "how" they lie there.

Ours don't have them.....but one male Newf we got from rescue does. He's 9 yrs old and I'm not sure about his living conditions prior to coming here. Here he LOVES the Kuranda bed, but does lay around on the tile a lot.

Funny thing is that the female Toller that came with him, who's 7 yrs old, does NOT have them and she was with him 24/7 at their former home (and is here too).

When she lays down, she'll tend to lie on her side, mostly. He'll tend to prop on the flat parts of his front legs (up to the elbows) for a while. Maybe that's the difference?


----------



## baileyk9 (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow - first appreciate the instant replies! And thanks for the welcome...I look forward to seeing and reading more about the other wonder dogs here!

We do have wood floors, and she is outside a lot with us so lays on the deck, dirt, driveway (not so much). But our other Golden, pretty much the same habits but he never developed that. However, he was a lot hairier. He was also the dark red variety. I say was, as in left us last year  That was rough. 
But Cierra is awesome (aren't they all!?) That's her picture.

anywhooo...
Back to the elbows...wondering if we can put anything on it. But an ointment, etc doesn't seem worthwhile. Maybe she needs little elbow pads!?
Again, just would prefer they don't end up looking like elephant knees in a few years.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Try Vitamin E on them and lots of bedding!


----------

